# Krauss Sz-81803



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I discovered a new detailing tool, the KRAUSS SZ-81803 a german machine!

http://www.krauss-tools.com/

http://www.krauss-tools.com/shop/ma...&bigwareCsid=e0a270d2894b9bcb24b81427c2a9e106

_Technische Daten

Leistungsaufnahme 1.300 Watt
Drehmoment 14 Nm
*Drehzahl 600 - 3.000 min-1*
Gewicht 3,2 kg
Spindelarretierung ja
Gewinde-Anschluss M14
Durchmesser Polierteller max. 180 mm_

What do you think about it?

Is it a good tools for newbee like me?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmm, it look okay, but tbh a rotary isn't the best way to go for a newbie unless you get some specialist tuition, you can easily damage your car with a rotary in the wrong hands. 

Your better off buying a PC or waiting a month or two until the UDM comes out 

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Yep!

Well...i think the risk can be minimize if you work with good pads (Meg's) and good polish (Menz IP and FPII) on my Opel Speedster, start with the less abrasif product and be careful.
Don't work with high pressure on the car, and take my time


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Your more than welcome to try, providing you read the guides well, start with a very low cut combo (Finishing Polish and Finishing Pad) then gradually work up, in small sections at a time you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Yep i will do like this


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I think if you are careful then a rotary isn't as scary as others would have you believe. Keep the speeds and pressures low and the polishes fine, use good quality pads and you'll be fine.

There is a definate learning curve compared to the PC. Learning to keep the pad flat so the polisher does not run away from you is the first hurdle. Using a detailing spray instead of a polish works well here. Just spray some detailing spray on the softest pad you have and practice keeping the pad flat so you are able to control where the polisher goes rather than the other way around. The detailing spray will provide plenty of lubrication and allow you to run at slow speeds (<1000rpm) for quite some time. Also, a soft pad (i.e. finishing) and the slow speed will generate virtually no cut and very little heat.


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you for this explication :thumb: 

Wich pads need i use with Menz??? Meg's or LC ???

For the QD could i use anyone???
I spray a little on the pad befor working isn't?


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

The machine is sell with a 5" (125cm) plate

Could i use 6.5" pads or is it bigger and i need only 6"


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

rotary is not that dodgey if you dont rush and have a practice on a scrap panel or a mates old banger etc to get a feel for it, the only thing is its hader to get a good finish with a roto if you dont know what your doing they are very easy to cause holograming with even when you have used them a while you can still make this mistake  keep it slow and kepp the pad flat as pos alot of newbies seem to lean and use the edge this can cause holograms, also dont try to run it up to fast and keep it moving at all times, 

That machine aint the best to be honest for around the same money you can get a kestral, i have one as a spare machine for if the makita gives up (not often tho) i have been using the kestral latley cos jay nabs the makita all the time they aint far off each other to be honest, and hlaf the price 


As for your Qs 

most detail sprays are ok i use a bit of megs last touch

As for pads i like the megs pads the cutting and polishing are sooooo good 
You can use these with a 5" backing pad no worrys 

have fun:buffer:

If you where still a bit unsure on what and how, look in the regional section and see if some one wont mind giving you a lesson etc


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it the Kestral on the web?, i don't find it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

360modena said:


> Is it the Kestral on the web?, i don't find it


hold up i will find a link, i get mine from my body shop suppliers :thumb:

one mo


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HEY HEY i did a little google and found one on flea bay

Polisher

By all means that is a good price


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you!!!

Just a little more expensive :thumb: 

But it's impossible to deliver here in France :wall:

And i think i need an adaptator to use it in France isn't ???


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ah ok then i did not know you where not in the UK you should have put that in your user profile search your ebay for them they are a common machine, and most body shops suppliers sell them:thumb: :buffer: but remember keep the speed down till you get used to it


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

james b said:


> ah ok then i did not know you where not in the UK you should have put that in your user profile search your ebay for them they are a common machine, and most body shops suppliers sell them:thumb: :buffer: but remember keep the speed down till you get used to it


It's my fault sorry 

I take a look on ebay.*fr* :thumb:


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Why do you think the KESTRAL is better than the KRAUSS


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont its just i have used a kesral an it seems prety solid and thought it to be very good value, if you want a bit better go for a makita, i have never used the KRAUSS, so cant comment, i just feel that for the money the kestarl was a good buy


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumb: 

I've just buying a Krauss on ebay for 54€   

Let's start :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

It seems the Krauss hasn't got electronic speed control, where the Kestral has...

Brian.


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

james b said:


> i have been using the kestral latley cos jay nabs the makita all the time they aint far off each other to be honest, and hlaf the price


sorry to hijak the thread so to speak, I have posted in tools and machine polishing asking if anyone has used and has a kestral to no avail, which model do you have?? whats it like?? specially compared to silverline etc and other similar priced in the range


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

360modena said:


> a german machine!


I doubt that.....


----------

